# Ten commandments for horses



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

These are not mine, they are copied but I beleive in them strongly.
Merry Christmas to all.






Ten Commandments for Horses

1. My life is likely to last 20 or more years. Any separation from you will be painful for me. 
Remember that before you take me home. 

2. Give me time to understand what you want from me. 

3. Place your trust in me. It is crucial to my well being. 

4. Don't be angry with me for long. Don't lock me up as punishment. You have your work, your entertainment and your friends. I have only you..... 

5. Talk to me sometimes. Even if I don't understand your words, I do understand your voice when it is speaking to me. 

6. Be aware that however you treat me, I'll never forget it. 

7. Remember before you hit me that I am powerful enough to hurt you, but choose not to. 

8. Before you scold me for being uncooperative, obstinate, or lazy, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I have a problem that you are not yet aware of. 

9. Take care of me when I am old. You too will be old one day. 

10. Go with me on the last journey. Never say "I can't bear to watch or Let it happen in my absence." Everything is easier for me if you are there. 


Remember that I love you.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Very sweet RD thanks for sharing. A safe and happy Christmas to you and yours as well.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Beautiful! I'm coping and sharing with horse owning friends.

Numbers 7 and 10 made my eyes misty.

Thanks RD and Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I have done #10 too many times. The last time was 1 1/2 years ago and it still hurts.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I had a really bad experience with #10.. not with my own horse, thank god. Thank you so much for this! Happy Holidays to you and your horses!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are so sweet! I'm going to email them to my horsie friends


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I wasn't with my boy this spring when he passed, and it made his passing even harder to bear. He was only 8...

Thanks RD...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

RiosDad said:


> I have done #10 too many times. The last time was 1 1/2 years ago and it still hurts.


We had to do a beloved QH a few years ago and one of our best buddy dogs just a few weeks ago so the wound is fresh. We took him outdoors and had him released in the fresh open air with both of us telling him what a good boy he was.  Fancy went the same way, in both of our arms, tears falling on her neck.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks for sharing, the last one made me cry. but i am definitly sharing these with my friends! merry christmas!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Those are great. Thank you.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

this is sooo sweet!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, these are absolutely great. Thank you so much for sharing. I, too, am going to share these with my friends.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! And merry Christmas!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very true! 

I just had #10 went wrong couple weeks ago with my cat. Unfortunately she died at the hospital 2 days after the successful operation, noone (especially us) expected that and we were not around...


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely post, hit all the right buttons I would say.

Vida, reading your post made me mist up just a bit, i am sorry you lost your friend, but at least you sere able to be there to say goodbye.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is wonderful RD, thank you for sharing. #10 got me as well. We just had to put down a very old friend a few months ago and it still hurts. My brother was closest to her so he held her head in his lap and cried as the vet pushed the plunger (brother is 30 years old, it gets us all).


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Very nice. thank you


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OK you guys are making me cry. Sorry for your losses


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

I ditto the "cry" part....
very neat tho

Merry Christmas to all!
Live Love and don't forget to laugh and hug your horse/s
hp


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

awww geeze now I'm bawling too #10 too many times


----------

